
Mozilla Thunderbird updated to 45.0 - quicksilver03
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/45.0/releasenotes/
======
stephenr
How long until people realise the insanity that is releasing a new _major_
version every 8 weeks.

My non-technical friends & family are able to understand the difference
between a major and minor version change. The car world sometimes has a
similar concept (e.g. a Series 2 of a given specific model).

In most software, a major version means you can expect the features to stay
largely the same, possibly with _additions_ but not removal/major changes to
functionality, minor version releases are usually fixing issues, subtly
improving existing functionality or occasionally adding new features.

I just looked at the Chrome Release history on Wikipedia.

Some of _major_ version changes are "change the taskbar logo design" "Auto-
fill form letters are now highlighted in bold".

Other versions make major breaking changes, like disabling SSLv3, disabling
NPAPI plugin support and removing showModalDialog.

I'm not saying those features should have stayed forever, my point is they're
introducing major breaking changes in the same way they introduce a change of
icon.

